# DT or Dogtra



## HNTNWGN (Jan 14, 2005)

Does anyone have an opinion on the DT systems ST-300-Pro-Gooddog?

My dogtra 2000T&B finally wore out and the DT is a little less expensive.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Stick with Dogtra! May I ask how you managed to wear out the 2000 t&b?
Most collars work great while they are new but as time goes on inevitably they start showing their quirks. However the Dogtra collars I've used haven't yet. My first 2002 T&B worked even after being in my garage when it burnt last year. Finally replaced them with a new set. Was trying to sell them but no takers yet so I have been using one of the two collars now and it is just as reliable as the original one was.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

I have a sportdog 2000 and i love it. My dog got ahold of the collar and chewed it to pieces. sportdog sent me one free and i even told them what happened. He told me that he just sent a guy a reciever whose dog did the same to it free of charge. You cant beat that.


----------



## Alex (Feb 14, 2006)

I personally haven't ever used an e-collar but I have heard dogtra has some good ones.


----------



## HNTNWGN (Jan 14, 2005)

I wore it out using it every time my setter went into the back yard for 4.5 years in additon to hunting and training time. The T&B still works, but sharptail hunting last weekend it stopped responding past 50 yards. I really wonder if it worth sending in for repair or getting a new one. The DT has a longer range and is less expencive at fleet farm;however, I like the dogtra quality. I am wondering if DT has similar quality and is worth a try?


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

I use dogtra products and have nothing but praise... but I have not used any other products.

my :2cents:


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Price may be a factor but I highly doubt anyone would notice the difference in .3 mile more range. Why would anyones pointer be that far away anyway? The 1/4 mile range of the beeper is about an 8th of a mile to far anyway as the sound drowns out in such a short distance. One point to remember is that you are extremely familiar with the controls and functions of the Dogtra and would not have to retrain yourself as to quick operation.


----------



## Goldeneye (Feb 24, 2006)

DT is nowhere near the Dogtra in quality.

Have you ever replaced tha batteries in your 2000?

I agree that at four years old it may be time to replace the collar, but if it is just batteries you may get some more use out of it by simply replacing batteries.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://collarclinic.com/

send it in and they will fix it


----------



## wirenut (Dec 1, 2005)

HNTNWGN said:


> The DT has a longer range and is less expencive at fleet farm;however, I like the dogtra quality. I am wondering if DT has similar quality and is worth a try?


Advertised ranges can be misleading. My opinion after owning a DT pro 7800 elite and a Dogtra 2000T&B is stay with Dogtra. I had terrible luck with DT's collars AND Customer Service.


----------



## HNTNWGN (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks for the help,
I am going to stick with the Dogtra.


----------



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

:roll: Go with the Dogtra. I have a 2000 T&B and LOVE it. I had DT in the past and it was a dog (no pun intended). Would not hold a charge or give a good stimulation at all - even after it had been back to DT (they said it was ok). Went to Collar Clinic and traded it in for the Dogtra - I'm much, much more happy with it!

Good Luck!!!!!!

Greg


----------

